

Doctors Denounce Cancer Drug Prices of $100,000 a Year - weisser
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/04/26/business/cancer-physicians-attack-high-drug-costs.html?pagewanted=all&_r=1&

======
tosseraccount
I'd pay it if it worked for and cured a loved one. I'm not sure it's worth it
if it only "statistically" significantly added a couple months to a miserable
existence.

